# Western Flyer ID help



## Rivnut (Feb 10, 2013)

I saw a Western Flyer (girls) at a swap meet today but only got a phone number for the owner.  I also didn't take my camera with me, but I did jot down the serial number.

HH11187

Can anyone help ID the mfg. and approximate age for me?  Kind of a teal green and white two tone.  White seat with teal piping on it.  It had chrome wheels, what appeared to be original white wall tires, a tank, rear rack, and fender light.  The tank and chainguard said only "Western Flyer" on them, no model.  I think in thinking back that it may have had a springer fork but I'm not sure.  The price taped on the seat was $80.   I left my email with the lady in the booth and asked for pictures to be emailed to me. 

Is it worth looking into a little deeper?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 16, 2013)

If it's in good shape, and you have a need for it, sure. Sounds like a 60s bike, could have been made by huffy, AMF, or Murray, though the s/n doesn't really point to any of them. Probably not a good choice for a $ flip though.


----------

